# Mr. Robot



## Cli-Fi (Jun 1, 2015)

I just saw the pilot to USA's Mr. Robot and if they ever will have a staple show to bring them into the world of gritty dramas on par with AMC and HBO. This will be it. It's kinda like Fight Club meets hackers, and hits all the high marks, dreams, and wishes of hackers along with others who feel disenfranchised by society. It's splattered with the dark elements and silly cliches that those of us who are part of the internet culture will easily recognize. Although, half the time I felt that the narrator (main character) was running an anti-establishment presidential campaign. It ranks among my top best pilots I ever saw.

The pilot is now available for general consumption on YouTube:


----------



## Duncan (Jun 30, 2015)

I enjoyed this.  It is pretty good though the gratuitous gold-buggery annoyed me.  For a hacker show it is reasonably close to accurate regarding technical details but my standards are pretty low nowadays.  I will keep watching this. The KDE vs Gnome thing did make me laugh at the writers (not with them) and I didn't understand why Elliot didn't redirect Slater's (Mr. Robot) target to the VP who was technical.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 6, 2015)

Hmm, seen the first two. Intriguing concept. I do like shows that, quite rightly, beat up the corporate monsters. But this needs, imho, to lift its game. Because I'm intrigued to see where this goes, I'll continue to watch. For a while.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 10, 2015)

Duncan said:


> I enjoyed this.  It is pretty good though the gratuitous gold-buggery annoyed me.  For a hacker show it is reasonably close to accurate regarding technical details but my standards are pretty low nowadays.  I will keep watching this. The KDE vs Gnome thing did make me laugh at the writers (not with them) and* I didn't understand why Elliot didn't redirect Slater's (Mr. Robot) target to the VP who was technical.*



Because the VP is technical but not the face of the company. Mr Robot wants to hurt E Corps image by going after an important person like its CEO. The public doesnt care about CEO's right hand man.

I think its very interesting new series and its very similar to PKD novel in the paranoid lead, techno world and its also very film like in its scope.  Its a real fresh breath and potentially a great show if the writing keeps being as strong as ep 1 and ep 3.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 3, 2015)

Spoiler



So what the hell actually happened to Tyrell?  What an interesting cliffhanger and I'm really glad we are getting a second season.  I would definitely rank this season as one of the better shows of 2015.  There was only one episode that I thought was filler and felt out of place and that was the prison break episode.  Other than that I really dig the Hackers meets Fight Club vibe of this show.  While I suspected Christian Slater's character being a figment of Elliot's imagination the reveal actually did surprise me.


  This show was so much better than I was expecting from a USA drama.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 3, 2015)

Depending on how long this show lasts and how much of it is understood by the general public, this has the potential to unseat Breaking Bad as the best show ever! Though it has an astounding 98% rating on Rotten Tomatoes, it may have aired too early for Emmy Buzz and that by the time Emmy's roll around, people may have forgotten about it. Unless, Netflix grabs it up. Which they should. I can see the advertising announcement banner on their website now about hacking Democracy, and it fits Netflix's model to a tee.  Since Netflix is already upstaging "evil" cable companies with their model.

There are sooo many questions I have that I will list below and some I don't think I've seen anywhere else so I hope to stir some imaginations:

Is Joanna Wellick, Tyrell's wife, another part of Elliot?


Spoiler



I'm not sure if it could be a blood relation or something imaginary like Mr. Robot but hear me out. As she was starring at him I got the feeling that she really, really really looks like Rami Malek. A couple of things that make this theory true:
Elliot waking up in Tyrell's car reminds me of a "fun night out" with Tyrell so what did they do together exactly?
We already know Tyrell is at the very least bisexual. So if Joanna is just another form of Elliot and he is actually sleeping with Tyrell it would mean Tyrell is actually really gay and not just Bi.
The baby is tricky and if I am right it's even more-mind blowing craziness that part of a guy's crazy thoughts is about having a baby! She was hiding and clutching the baby from Elliot during that scene? Why?



Sub-thought: Why is Tyrell Missing?


Spoiler



If Joanna is not a part of Elliot than it only makes logical sense that Tyrell is! Tyrell went nuts after being fired...



What is the deal with White Rose? Plus is BD Wong amazing at every character he plays or is it just me?


Spoiler



Now I may get into certifiably insane territory for suggesting that he could also be a figment of Elliot. This is again based off Mr. Robot's open exploration of sexuality him being trans and all but I won't even think about that one. I don't know enough about him yet. Let's just think for a moment about the character as a stand-alone for now... He is in prime position to rule the world post-zero day. He is in the shadows of both Evil Corp and the hacking groups. Like a good Drug Dealer he is cold, calculating, and plays both sides, but to what end? What does he want to do to Evil Corp?



Angela is being groomed as the future Queen of Evil Corp and that will be awesome!


Spoiler



Now that Tyrell is gone. Who will take his place? Honestly I didn't like her character at first, and now that I know where she was heading. I am positive I was supposed to be feel that way about her. She was doing everything a preppy ivy league millennial woman should do. Had a jocky boyfriend, worked a job in her field with reasonable hours, visiting her dad on weekends, caring about her friend's weirdo brother etc... Yet she busts into Phillip Price's world and she becomes his protege ordering Prada shoes right after some guy shoots himself on national TV right in front of her! She may change Evil Corp for the better, but right now it looks like she is getting sucked into the power of corruption.



Those are the three main thoughts going through my mind right now but I am sure I will think of more.


----------



## Connavar (Sep 16, 2015)

The finale was a great ending to the best directed, written show of this last year.  The questions the last two posters are asking have all gone through my head the last days after the last ep.   Like a mindbending Philip K Dick novel that cant leave my mind.

Its a brilliant cliffhanger, Tyrell? White Rose?  Evil Corp revenge against Elliot?  Oh my god i cant wait already for next season.....


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 15, 2016)

The Second season premiered with lowest numbers but coming off Emmy nominations. Most of this first episode was a bit too preachy for me and while interesting they didn't really introduce anything else to the plot. It was kinda boring which is a sad development for this show. I expected more, but this tends to happen when I have high expectations for something. A pretty forgetful premier.



Spoiler



I also didn't know why the Evil Corp exec took off his mask while burning the money??? Can anyone say why?


----------



## svalbard (Jul 24, 2016)

I have only watched the first two episodes of season 1. There is enough there to keep me intrigued however it has Fight Club written all over it. I like the lead actor, he was Snafu in The Pacific, my favourite character in that series.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 18, 2016)

Is Time Travel involved with Mr. Robot??? That seems to be the number one suggestion on Reddit and I happen to agree. Based on one of my past theories in particular Let's revisit:

My thoughts from season one are posted above but I'll copy them here to make a point.
Is Joanna Wellick, Tyrell's wife, another part of Elliot? 



Spoiler



I'm not sure if it could be a blood relation or something imaginary like Mr. Robot but hear me out. As she was starring at him I got the feeling that she really, really really looks like Rami Malek. A couple of things that make this theory true:
Elliot waking up in Tyrell's car reminds me of a "fun night out" with Tyrell so what did they do together exactly?
We already know Tyrell is at the very least bisexual. So if Joanna is just another form of Elliot and he is actually sleeping with Tyrell it would mean Tyrell is actually really gay and not just Bi.
The baby is tricky and if I am right it's even more-mind blowing craziness that part of a guy's crazy thoughts is about having a baby! She was hiding and clutching the baby from Elliot during that scene? Why?



Season Two Theory: Elliot IS the baby!


Spoiler




The only logical reason why Joanna would be hiding a baby from Elliot is to protect Time Travel’s little known Prime Directive: DON’T RUN INTO YOUR PAST OR FUTURE SELF!
The baby is never named.
The baby again makes another appearance and in the scene you see Joanna loving and caring for the baby. A literary critic will ask, why the hell should we care about this?? Why keep showing Joanna’s story at all? If Tyrell, is really dead, shouldn’t her story be over too? Or maybe Mr. Robot doesn’t want to lose it’s kinky sex character?
When Joanna was pushing the baby stroller down the street she gets either red paint or blood thrown in her face. Why?
It seems I was right about Tyrell being another part of Elliott’s broken personality. Tyrell makes another appearance towards the end of the season and he is shown riding around in a taxi cab that apparently Tyrell called for him! But when Elliott asks the driver if he sees, someone else in the car, the cab driver freaks out and yells at Elliot to get out. I wouldn’t drive his crazy ass around either.




We still don't know what's up with or what happened to Tyrell, but I think it's safe to say now that Tyrell is another part of Elliot's personality. You can't be killed and come back.

On WhiteRose Season One:



Spoiler



Now I may get into certifiably insane territory for suggesting that he could also be a figment of Elliot. This is again based off Mr. Robot's open exploration of sexuality him being trans and all but I won't even think about that one. I don't know enough about him yet. Let's just think for a moment about the character as a stand-alone for now... He is in prime position to rule the world post-zero day. He is in the shadows of both Evil Corp and the hacking groups. Like a good Drug Dealer he is cold, calculating, and plays both sides, but to what end? What does he want to do to Evil Corp?



On WhiteRose Season Two:


Spoiler




“You hack people; I hack time.” That was WhiteRoses’s famous words when he meets Elliot for the first time
WhiteRose is a truly powerful character in his own right. He is in charge of some type of Chinese money, and they can hold US Companies hostage. The Mr. Robot wiki says that he is the Chinese Minister of State Security.
He likes women’s clothing and keeps a closet full of them that he likes to brag about to female FBI agents.
He bails out EvilCorp due to the 9/5 hack which Elliot led. What does Phillip Price know about him? Is this about the Crossdressing or something else?
He owns an underground(?) Bunker where he keeps older technology and at least one child who he beats if she doesn’t follow his weirdo directions.
He has a room full of clocks. Not unlike Doc Brown from Back to the Future.
He brings Angela to the bunker and asks her a series of weird and very personal questions, like in a government job interview.




Season One Thoughts on Angela:


Spoiler



Angela is being groomed as the future Queen of Evil Corp and that will be awesome! Now that Tyrell is gone. Who will take his place? Honestly I didn’t like her character at first, and now that I know where she was heading. I am positive I was supposed to be feel that way about her. She was doing everything a preppy ivy league millennial woman should do. Had a jocky boyfriend, worked a job in her field with reasonable hours, visiting her dad on weekends, caring about her friend’s weirdo brother etc… Yet she busts into Phillip Price’s world and she becomes his protege ordering Prada shoes right after some guy shoots himself on national TV right in front of her! She may change Evil Corp for the better, but right now it looks like she is getting sucked into the power of corruption.



Season Two Thoughts on Angela:


Spoiler




Still unsure of her new direction in life, Angela wavers from her cold-blooded power hungry stance from season one in the beginning of this season, but that doesn’t mean she is done from being a cold-hearted bitch!
She still goes on to help her friends and Elliot as she moves up the E-ladder. Quicker than ever, may I say.
What exactly does Phillip see in her?
Why does whiterose show such a strong interest in her? He says that she has stopped many of his plans when they meet in the bunker. That he always seems to encounter her. As if, he is saying that he always seems to encounter her in his time travel trips! Because honestly, that’s the only way that statement makes sense.




Two More character analysis to compare to for season three:

What does Phillip Price know?


Spoiler




Phillip Price is getting in the way. He seems to be a secondary character that at first doesn’t seem to show any promise but to just be the regular symbol for the rich greedy CEO of a HUGE conglomerate. Yet, he clearly knows SOMETHING.
He says that he knows who did the 9/5 hack and isn’t worried at all. In fact after the hack, he seems to be getting more and more powerful.
He says that power is his ultimate goal and doesn’t care how he gets it.
He is grooming Angela for some big role in the company and tests her to see how far she will go.




Season Two Thoughts: FBI Agent Dominique DiPierro, is she a time traveler?:


Spoiler




The Unrarttled FBI Agent doesn’t seem to care about anything other than talking to her Alexa bedside companion. Why the focus on this character? Why is she so anti-social? Is she supposed to be like that because of some mental thing, or did something happen to her? If so, what?
Does her seeming disintrest in society (despite being an FBI Agent), have something to do with time travel as well? This makes sense, if her character has already went through some of this before, and is just going through the motions because she has to.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Oct 12, 2017)

So Season 3 has landed, and it was awesome!  There's so many things going on it's like watching plate juggling whilst being spun round on a waltzer!  I gather the time travel theory is still on, although I'm more inclined to think that this is a virtual simulation, and Angela is alluding to resetting the simulation.

Great opener to the season


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 12, 2017)

Gnrevolution said:


> So Season 3 has landed, and it was awesome!  There's so many things going on it's like watching plate juggling whilst being spun round on a waltzer!  I gather the time travel theory is still on, although I'm more inclined to think that this is a virtual simulation, and Angela is alluding to resetting the simulation.
> 
> Great opener to the season



Looks like a lot of the stuff I mentioned from season 2 was dead on. Also Alexa is still in play since there was an observation made that people use Elliott's name as a type of command function. And now apparently we are seeing more of Mr. Robot inside Elliott. 

The time travel aspect is surely in play but it's prob gonna be at a different level than pure physical or mind time travel. 

My new theory based on the season 3 cold open is that Elliot might be an actual robot. He doesn't know that he is one and this is his awakening. Notice a lot of the narration is him trying to understand the known world or that he is saying everyone is an idiot. 

Furthermore robots are usually tools to help make society better. Not to f society. What if the last two seasons he was malfunctioning and people were trying to take advantage of him while that was happening? 

So therefore is white rose a little minion worker drone inside Elliott's head? Or is she trying to somehow get into the real world through elliott?


----------



## Gnrevolution (Oct 13, 2017)

There was an interview with Sam Esmail recently where he stated that it wasn't going to be time travel, although it could have been a misdirection.

Not sure on the literal reading of Elliot as a robot, that blood seemed real enough, maybe though he is an emergent strong AI placed in a simulated environment and he is 'learning'.  I guess it's possible in this scenario that the different aspects at play are rogue actors trying to get him to evolve in one direction or another?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 26, 2017)

Tonight's episode was interesting. Lots of stuff got tied together, or did they??? We finally get to see what happened to Tyrell. Also we find out that WR is responsible for our current political discord. 

This Tyrell centric episode still makes me wonder if Tyrell is real. His relationship goes a lot deeper with Elliot than I was even aware. 
This episode also doesn't completely rule out the AI theory that's been going around. Even with 



Spoiler



Elliot's guts not exactly spilled out or destroyed.


 Mr. Robot is going overboard with the product placement here, but redefining it too with the Alexa Easter Eggs again!


----------



## Gnrevolution (Nov 9, 2017)

eps3.4_runtime-err0r.r00

E Corp is in chaos; Elliot is on the run; Darlene tries to help.



Spoiler



Well that was a hell of an episode.  Not a whole lot happened with it being in real-time but damn if that wasn't some crazy stuff.  Loved Elliot going into the meeting and sitting down like he was there for the meeting whilst everyone looked at him like he was crazy!

Angela's section was a bit slower but still crazy, loved the attention to detail like her having to wipe the f-society mask of pepper spray before putting it on, and the subsequent effect it still had on her.

Starting to think the guy in the white hazmat suit is a much bigger character than they are letting on, he's always there, burger in hand


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 13, 2017)

Gnrevolution said:


> eps3.4_runtime-err0r.r00
> 
> E Corp is in chaos; Elliot is on the run; Darlene tries to help.
> 
> ...



That was a beautiful piece of cinematography. It was weird that it was essentially an Angela episode and not an Elliot episode despite that it was Elliot who was there in the beginning so that begs the question that I saw.



Spoiler



Is Angela another one of Elliot's personalities? What gets me is the episode where Elliot had the out of body experience and he got freaked out when he saw Angela and Tyrell working together. Why would that matter? especially if he is already working at E corp too.

The reason why this could be is that unless next episode shows us what Elliot was actually doing during the riot, it's safe to assume that Angela is probably some sort of his personality. That would also explain why Elliot was freaking out when he saw Angela and Tyrell together. He might not even know about that personality. It would also give us some insight into how and why she actually knows stuff about computers. Also would explain the birds-eye trippy shot where we seeing Angela hacking.


 I really enjoyed watching Elliot in action social hacking his way through E Corp, one of the best cop/security avoiding scenes I've ever seen. Some heist movies have a guy that can do some of those things, but nowhere near Elliot's level. He just doesn't care what people think, and sometimes I wish I had that confidence. 



Spoiler



During those scenes I think he was acting a bit like Mr. Robot, like their programming had switched or maybe when Fakey Mr. Robot told him what to do he took the advice to heart.


----------



## Lumens (Nov 16, 2017)

Fantastic series. I have been binging on S1 and 2, and find that even though there is more than one parallel to fight club, it stands on its own easily. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Nov 16, 2017)

Mr. Robot Season Eps3.5_Kill-Process.Inc

Holy red wheelbarrow!  That was amazing!  Best episode of the entire series, haven't been that hooked since, well, Ozymandias from BB.



Spoiler



So they were never planning to blow that building in the first place (or since they found out Elliot's plan)?  Man, Price is truly done.  But those scenes at Mar-a-Lago made me laugh, be a shame to see that go.

Elliot / Mr Robot battling it out, never thought I'd see it, true Fight Club material there!

And Dom went full-on Agent Clarice in the Red Wheelbarrow scene

What is Angela smoking?  She's still insisting there's a way to bring back both parents, is it just indoctrination or does she know something?

And what was in the bag!?

Even, as usual, the musical score was full on perfect!

This show just keeps getting better and better.  And yet we still know little more than when the season started - that's well-crafted storytelling right there!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 16, 2017)

Gnrevolution said:


> Mr. Robot Season Eps3.5_Kill-Process.Inc
> 
> Holy red wheelbarrow!  That was amazing!  Best episode of the entire series, haven't been that hooked since, well, Ozymandias from BB.
> 
> ...



Rami Malek deserves another Emmy for last night's performance, especially if he did all his own stunts. 



Spoiler



WR and Price celebrating their victory at Mar-A-Lago was awkward yet fun.

There was an interesting split screen between Darlene and Angela wonder what that means...


----------



## Gnrevolution (Nov 23, 2017)

*Mr. Robot eps3.6_fredrick+tanya.chk
*
This show isn't letting up anytime soon, another mind-blowing episode that is just continuing the run of what I think is the best series about at the moment!



Spoiler



This show.  Wow.  What a gut punch that episode was.  Great to see the return of certain characters (Knightrider anyone?), but then it goes and pulls the trigger.  Literally.  As mentioned elsewhere it's worrying to think that the most 'together' person at the moment is Darlene, who would have believed that!  So many different players in this episode, from the return (and demise) of Trenton and Mobley (and Leon), to Dom coming to the realisation that Santiago is not on the same side and Tyrell finding out about his family, to Price and Zhang going at it in Mar-a-Lago, to Darlene watching Angela go over the edge, to Mr. Robot (who is barely in it this episode) and Irving showing him a version of the truth, it was just crazy.

Some random observations:

Loved the return of Joey Bada$$ and his commentary on sitcoms.
Although I could see that Trenton and Mobley weren't going to make it (different time of day, no banging and crashing as the assault team entered) and no way the DA were going to be present for this) was sad to see them come to an end
Did Dom figure it was a setup?  I thought it all looked a little too convenient with the computers, Iranian flags, fsociety masks etc., it's like somebody put every piece of necessary evidence in one room.  From the Post-It note at the end I'm hoping I'm right, but Dom may also be right with them getting away with it.  It's one of the main conceits of this show, that the lines between good and evil and so blurred as to be indistinguishable so you don't even necessarily know who to root for!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Dec 15, 2017)

*Spoilers* My thoughts on season 3: Mr. Robot Perfectly Sums Up Present-Day America – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Gnrevolution (Dec 18, 2017)

It was a great finale to what has been the best season of Mr. Robot and probably one of the best shows this year, if not ever.



Spoiler



It's true that the show ended on an almost happy note with Elliot undoing the 5/9 hack, but as the post-credit scene showed us, it's probably not going to work out the way Elliot hopes.  Someone cited the example of the shop owner who, before the 5/9 hack, may have had debt in the form of credit cards, mortgages, loans etc., so for all that he lost in the form of his store, he also had his debts wiped clean.  Now that Elliot has undone the hack, the shop owner has all of his debts back, but no longer has the store to pay them. Hard times are ahead for many.

Irving was awesome this episode, really showed his teeth for the first time, and quite frankly scared me.  I can't believe Dom didn't just go along with the DA initiation, she had to be blackmailed and threatened to do so, but I don't see her going along with this, I suspect she will find a way to work against the DA.

The Price / Angela revelation was long coming and guessed by many way before it aired, but it at least gives Angela some much needed time to grieve.

I do think that Elliot may have gotten one over on the DA though.  The Iranian humanitarian mission that was off to the Congo gave the DA their way in, but given that the DA have spent much of this season priming Iran to be the 'bad guys' in all of this, I wonder if Elliot has done this so that when the US implement sanctions (or whatever they decide), the use of Iranian vessels by the DA will be exposed.  Could be nothing, just wondering...


----------



## Lumens (Dec 18, 2017)

Gnrevolution said:


> It was a great finale to what has been the best season of Mr. Robot and probably one of the best shows this year, if not ever.


I agree! Brilliant show!


----------



## Lumens (Dec 7, 2019)

This is now in its 4th season, and it has been very strong throughout. It's possible that they'll finish on this season - it has that feel of a complete story coming to an end. The writing and execution is really good throughout, and although it's not strictly scifi (or is it? ), it's alternate reality (but less so than Watchmen) mixed with Fight Club without the fighting, and real, actual code on a real computer screen. I know most people won't care about that part, but it shows the kind of effort they put into the details.

It has one of the subtlest, most interesting beginnings of any series that I've seen, as you, the audience, is called into existence by the main character right at the start. If you do nothing else, watch that first scene. In my opinion, it shows the strength of the writing - and they hardly ever lose it - it really stays that strong throughout.

The cast is great too, with Rami Malek (now famous for impersonating Freddie Mercury in Bohemian Rhapsody) and Chistian Slater in leading roles. Good support too.

That was a messy review, but the bottom line is: watch it. Definitely one of the best shows I have ever seen.


----------



## Wyrmlord (Dec 19, 2019)

I've enjoyed every season this series has put out. The third season, yes, was a struggle but this latest season has definitely been worth the work.


----------

